# Korg Legacy Collection 2 - free update for existing users



## redlester (Apr 17, 2020)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but I stumbled across it almost by accident. The Korg Legacy Collection has been updated to version 2 with a free update for existing owners.

The big headline with this is that the GUI's are now scaleable, similar to the Arturia ones. This is a huge thing for me because to be honest I had them installed but hardly ever considered using them because of the minuscule GUI's in the original version. Using the MS20 for example is now a practical proposition at long last .

You have to dig into the settings on some of them to find the window size options, but they are there.

Upgrade info is here, easiest way is to install the Korg Software Pass and do the updates from there.








News | Refined and evolved design. A free update for KORG Collection 2 is now available. Limited time sale. | KORG (U.K.)


Refined and evolved design. A free update for KORG Collection 2 is now available.




www.korg.com


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 17, 2020)

Scalable GUI's is a huge deal as some of these had become almost unusable. Thank you so much for noticing this an posting about it!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 17, 2020)

Ah, finally and just in time. Thanks @redlester !


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 17, 2020)

Cool that they did an update.

However, i have to state that the korg ecosystem is a very special kind of a kafkaesque nightmare.

There is absolutely no support, no communication, nada, niente.
If you need something from them, you simply will get no answer....

E.g. if you bought the corg collection first, and the M1 later, allthough you had all products of the Legacy collection you wouldn't get the upgrade path for legacy collection owners.
Nobody knows why. 
Dealing with the korg support is like trying to have a conversation with a wooden chair:
You can try it as long as you want, but you won't have any success.


----------



## funnybear (Apr 17, 2020)

I just updated this but can't seem to find how to scale the interface (Win 10)? The plugin interfaces have a new design but still small and the windows can't be resized. Maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## funnybear (Apr 17, 2020)

Actually I found it now: there is a "utility" button in each plugin where you have access to a Screen 
Size menu where you can set the size of the window.


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 17, 2020)

funnybear said:


> Actually I found it now: there is a "utility" button in each plugin where you have access to a Screen
> Size menu where you can set the size of the window.


Thanks! Was looking for the same thing. Really nice update even though most is graphical...


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Apr 17, 2020)

Does anyone know how to upgrade with the new Triton? I give up. Can't figure it out. I own the Legacy Collection and migrated already to the new Korg Shop in 2017 (when they added Odyssey). As soon as I check out ($149) they demand a coupon. What coupon? When I check the explanation page nothing seems to fit my situation. Who on earth writes these horrible websites?


----------



## funnybear (Apr 17, 2020)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Does anyone know how to upgrade with the new Triton? I give up. Can't figure it out. I own the Legacy Collection and migrated already to the new Korg Shop in 2017 (when they added Odyssey). As soon as I check out ($149) they demand a coupon. What coupon? When I check the explanation page nothing seems to fit my situation. Who on earth writes these horrible websites?



The coupon is listed in your Korg ID account. At least it is in my account when I log in (yellow square a the top of the product list after clicking to the product section in my account).


----------



## Hadrondrift (Apr 17, 2020)

Great update! Didn't expect it, that GUI-update was announced years ago...

Unfortunately, Cubase puts the new Polysix in its blacklist and I wonder if it is just me.

EDIT: Hmmm... No problems after reactivating it manually. Maybe just an unimportant glitch. Will inform them, as zvenx suggested.


----------



## zvenx (Apr 17, 2020)

Hadrondrift said:


> Great update! Didn't expect it, that GUI-update was announced years ago...
> 
> Unfortunately, Cubase puts the new Polysix in its blacklist and I wonder if it is just me.




Please email them about it.
Happens to me too, and it may help that they realise it isn't a one off.

This was their response to me:


> "Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> We are sorry for the inconvenience.
> ...



Of course I had tried this before I contacted them and it crashed Cubendo.

rsp


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 17, 2020)

Just had a cursory play with a couple of the synths in the collection... what a difference! I'm so glad that they finally got around to doing this. Thank you again, redlester for starting this thread!


----------



## STec (Apr 17, 2020)

About time, thanks for sharing. Now I can start re-using thoses synths, the old ui was pretty annoying to use.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Apr 17, 2020)

funnybear said:


> The coupon is listed in your Korg ID account. At least it is in my account when I log in (yellow square a the top of the product list after clicking to the product section in my account).


Thanks. I had no idea about the Korg ID site. I was in the Korg Shop. Cheers.


----------



## Zedcars (Apr 17, 2020)

Well this is a kick in the balls for a long-time Korg fan (hardware and software).

Let me get this straight Korg:

If I own Korg M1 Le then I can upgrade to this new collection for $199, but if i own VSTs of M1, Wavestaion and MDE-X (but not M1 Le) then you want me to upgrade for $299?

How is that right? Am I missing something?


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 17, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Well this is a kick in the balls for a long-time Korg fan (hardware and software).
> 
> Let me get this straight Korg:
> 
> ...



Yes, this benefit for people only owning M1 Le is a bit weird. I have the legacy bundle and the upgrade is the same as for M1 Le. But your case is even worse.


----------



## storyteller (Apr 17, 2020)

MDE-X is the big winner here. That is a hidden gem... and now you can actually see what you are doing.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 17, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> If I own Korg M1 Le then I can upgrade to this new collection for $199, but if i own VSTs of M1, Wavestaion and MDE-X (but not M1 Le) then you want me to upgrade for $299?
> How is that right? Am I missing something?


That is awful. 
This won't make you feel better, but just so everybody knows, M1 Le is given out with a purchase of selected Korg hardware as part of the Korg Software Bundle. So if anybody has been thinking about getting a keyboard or synth or a nanoKONTROL Studio anyway, this might be a good time. Just make sure that the Software Bundle comes with it. Or even buy one used if the seller is willing to turn over the serial numbers.

Also, there are no doubt a lot of people on KVR who would be willing to part with their license for M1 Le for a lot less than a hundred bucks. Worth a look. Maybe even some people here.

Finally, Korg has 50% off sales pretty regularly, at least twice a year. So as the list price for the M1 Le upgrade is $299, it might be available someday for $149. I'm going to wait for that day.

One more thing. For those of you who use NKS, there are templates for all of these available from Freelance Soundlabs *HERE* It is actually easier to search for presets using this, even with the improved GUI. The bigger GUI will be better for programming. If you do explore this, be aware that the prices are in Australian dollars.


----------



## onebitboy (Apr 17, 2020)

Both Korg and Roland dropped the ball with their VSTs. Horrible GUIs, opaque pricing and upgrade paths, very inconsistent updates... It's painfully obvious they're hardware and not software companies.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 17, 2020)

onebitboy said:


> Both Korg and Roland dropped the ball with their VSTs. Horrible GUIs, opaque pricing and upgrade paths, very inconsistent updates... It's painfully obvious they're hardware and not software companies.


Yes, they have dropped the ball on computer plugins. 

But I disagree about their being hardware and not software companies. It's just that their software focus is iOS, not computer plugins.

They have created one of the most successful music software products in history--Korg Gadget. It's mainly used on iPads and iPhones, but it is one of the most popular music programs sold. It is kind of a DAW-type thing, but it is also instruments (Gadgets) that they sell you one by one. And... it is also available for Mac (with NKS) and the Gadgets are available on the PC. Gadget is also on the Nintendo Switch. The only other major companies I can think of that have this large a presence on iOS are Steinberg, Moog, and maybe Fabfilter. 

In addition, all the synths in the original Korg Collection have had the improved GUis for many years for iOS. And when you buy one, you get a limited edition version within Gadget. 

I have always found it bewildering that they had the new GUIs finished for all these years and didn't bother to transfer them to the Korg Collection. My only guess is that computer plugins don't bring in as much money. (The fact that Moog has four HUGE apps in iOS but hasn't really gone after the plugin market--even though everybody clones their stuff--might tell you something.)


----------



## wst3 (Apr 17, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Cool that they did an update.
> 
> However, i have to state that the korg ecosystem is a very special kind of a kafkaesque nightmare.


Have to agree on all counts, especially the part about talking to a chair, although I might have opted for talking to a teenager as my analogy<G>!

I have given up - I have the original collection, and I was able to upgrade the MS-20 once, but now the upgrade to V2 of the bundle sits in my cart, where it has sat for over two years. There is no way to check out, the price was adjusted correctly, but there is no where to go from there, and several email support requests have gone unanswered.

So I use the original collection, and that is that.


----------



## dgburns (Apr 17, 2020)

OMG, so happy to hear all the fucking whining and complaining going on here. WTF? I updated, got the new versions happening, moved the fuck on with my life. 

Jesus H. Christ


----------



## Zedcars (Apr 17, 2020)

dgburns said:


> OMG, so happy to hear all the fucking whining and complaining going on here. WTF? I updated, got the new versions happening, moved the fuck on with my life.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ


Hi Jesus! 👋

How’s your dad these days?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 17, 2020)

I do have a license to the original Korg Legacy collection, but honestly I haven't used it in a while and I am not sure if it is even running on modern machines anymore.
Is this offer valid for those old licenses, too?
I wonder, because I cannot even log in anymore with Korg and korguser.net has ceased to exist and obviously they didn't remember that I was registered. When I registered on this new site there is no way to get my old license to show up.


----------



## freecham (Apr 17, 2020)

You can register your legacy collection but only in the Korg Pass software. If you dont have, Korg ID, create one. Enter your login an password in the Korg Pass software. Click on Register new product and paste the serial. I did it yesterday with my old mono/poly. After, you can download the new version in the Pass software or the Korg website.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 18, 2020)

onebitboy said:


> Both Korg and Roland dropped the ball with their VSTs. Horrible GUIs, opaque pricing and upgrade paths, very inconsistent updates... It's painfully obvious they're hardware and not software companies.



Korg's GUIs are much much better than Roland's. CPU usage is much better as well.


----------



## dgburns (Apr 18, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Korg's GUIs are much much better than Roland's. CPU usage is much better as well.



Totally agree! Also, I have a Wavestation ( with recently replaced blk led screen ) and I have programmed patches with it in depth. The korg software version Wavestation is so close to my hardware one, there’s really no point in worrying about sonics. Also, you can import sysex so all the patches you made, or find online can be played back by the software version, a real nice touch.

This is a nice collection to own. I realize I went a bit hot with my last post, but in retrospect, my biggest fear/ gripe about software is when it becomes abandonware. Korg just stepped up with a significant update that really helps makes this collection relevant today. Of course, you have to want to reach for those kind of sounds....


----------



## wst3 (Apr 18, 2020)

freecham said:


> You can register your legacy collection but only in the Korg Pass software. If you dont have, Korg ID, create one. Enter your login an password in the Korg Pass software. Click on Register new product and paste the serial. I did it yesterday with my old mono/poly. After, you can download the new version in the Pass software or the Korg website.


Can you provide a little more detail? Where did you find these serial numbers?

I have what they call product codes for the individual plugins, and a license code for the bundle that appears to be machine specific. None of these work in the Korg Software Pass application.

I have hunted through all my old emails (going back to 2015) and I can find no other numbers.

I really do like the plugins, and I will continue to use the old ones if I must, but I'd really love to upgrade them if I can figure out how, and I'm not convinced I can get that answer from Korg...


----------



## freecham (Apr 18, 2020)

I've registered the product code MC0xxxxx, for the mono/poly. It was the first time i did. And it appears in my Korg ID account. My purchase was from 2015. Did you have a Korg ID ?


----------



## redlester (Apr 18, 2020)

Anyone struggling with it, install the Korg Software Pass from the link within the page I linked to in the original post. Create a Korg ID if you don’t already have one. Then when you log into the Software Pass there will be buttons which say “update” against the products you own if you’re entitled to update. Don’t even bother trying to do it via the Korg shop!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 18, 2020)

My suggestion about both the Roland and Korg software kits is just get these if you specially know you need or want those particular sounds from classic hardware. They are way overpriced in my opinion compared to other software synths that are out there. I bought the Korg Legacy Digital collection years ago when it first came out. M1 and Wavestation. They are very faithful recreations of the original hardware, but I literally NEVER use them, for the same reason I sold my M1 like 20 years ago. They are old, dated sounds...and way overpriced for what they are.

On top of that, Korg has never provided me an upgrade/crossgrade path to the full legacy collection...I have asked them several times over the years and just got back a lame non-answer. I would have at some point upgraded to the analog stuff...the MS-20...and the MonoPoly. But same thing...though they are faithful recreations...they are both easy dwarfed by so many other very fine software instruments.. And Korg just kind of ticked me off they would not provide me an upgrade path when they combined the two products (digital and legacy) into one legacy edition with all of the products. But honestly...after much ado about that...in the end, I don't think there is anything special about these software synths unless you specifically loved that particular hardware and you like the idea of having a software version. Then its perfect for you! For everyone else...these are overpriced by a long shot and Korg's support terrible.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 18, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> For everyone else...these are overpriced by a long shot and Korg's support terrible.


Whilst I sympathise with your experience with Korg support, the price issue is very much a perspective thing. Many moons ago as a teen, I lusted after an M1 but didn't have a couple of grand to my name. 25 years later, I brought the M1 emulation for £25 in a sale. To me, that's witchcraft and a bargain whichever way you spin it.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 18, 2020)

Actually, Korg User.net does still exist and if you forgot your password you should still be able to retrieve it.


----------



## cqd (Apr 18, 2020)

I tried yesterday to have a look..My code wasn't working..I have the legacy collection with the M1..
As someone said above the experience when I bought it was kafkaesque..i don't know if I have the patience to try to chase it up really..


----------



## cqd (Apr 18, 2020)

Ahhh..I spoke to soon..Just read the website linked there and logged into my korg ID and the new installers were there..so, ahh..yeah,..


----------



## cqd (Apr 18, 2020)

It's like a new set of synths with the new gui..They will probably be used way more now..They sound lovely..

Picked up the arp for $40 to show my appreciation..


----------



## redlester (Apr 19, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Cool that they did an update.
> 
> However, i have to state that the korg ecosystem is a very special kind of a kafkaesque nightmare.



As I said, I only came across it by accident/luck. No emails from Korg telling me there was an update...

Actually come to think of it thanks should go to someone I forget the name of on a Facebook group I am a member of, have just remembered that's where I read about it.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 19, 2020)

I got the big announcement email yesterday, so there're doing something at least.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi,

Yes, this was a surprise to me. I purchased the Korg Legacy Collection a long time ago, with their annoyingly small GUIs. I rarely used them.

So, I'm delighted to see them finally update the GUIs of this collection, making them more fun, and rewarding to program, and use.

Here is how the Korg Polysix synth looks on my 4K TV Monitor which I use as a second monitor for Studio One Pro 4.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## cqd (Apr 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, this was a surprise to me. I purchased the Korg Legacy Collection a long time ago, with their annoyingly small GUIs. I rarely used them.
> 
> ...



That's probably a bit too big..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2020)

cqd said:


> That's probably a bit too big..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2020)

By the way, the *ARP Odyssey*, and* Legacy Cell* which are part of the Korg Legacy Collection, were not updated to version 2 .


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 19, 2020)

I wasn't sure if their versions didn't go to V2 but were still newer than what was installed before. I did the upgrade last night and noticed a variation in differences, with MS-20 having the most obvious GUI overhaul and legibility improvements. It also has its own sub-folder for its standalone app, for some reason, and the new additions (ARP Odyssey and Triton) are at the highest level of the application directory tree.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve been working in the computer industry for many years, and I have to say that the Korg legacy collection had the worst implementation of any product authentication that I have ever seen. I even gave up after hours trying to make the software work when I upgraded my computer last summer. When I saw the announcement about the 2.0 update, I didn’t have any confidence that it would actually work, but I have to say, I tried the installation yesterday and it worked! You have to follow the directions very carefully, but I was thrilled when the product actually installed and I had my larger than life interface. The sounds are still gorgeous, and I have to give Korg credit for getting this right. The fact that they moved to a new system means that they understood the issues with the old authentication procedure. I purchased my Wavestation and M1 programs years ago, and I’m glad that I can enjoy them again. Those two synths defined pop music for a generation, and they are worth having in your collection. The pads are especially gorgeous, and the technology was ahead of its time. If you have the old versions, definitely give the upgrade a try. It’s really worth it.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Apr 20, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> the worst implementation of any product authentication


Agreed. Apparently, activation is bound to the MAC-Adress of a network interface as I once lost my authorization just by exchanging my USB WLAN-Adapter. Now I managed to get it bound to my ethernet adapter.

Anyway, this update is great, feels like a whole set of new plugins, really well done.


----------



## redlester (Apr 20, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> By the way, the *ARP Odyssey*, and* Legacy Cell* which are part of the Korg Legacy Collection, were not updated to version 2 .



I noticed that, yes. The Odyssey would have had the same treatment re. the GUI you would have thought, but no.


----------



## dgburns (Apr 20, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> By the way, the *ARP Odyssey*, and* Legacy Cell* which are part of the Korg Legacy Collection, were not updated to version 2 .



Good to know it was not just me. Was wondering about that. Arp is ok, Legacy cell gui is so small in comparison to the other new ones.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 20, 2020)

FYI, for some reason Korg hasn't offered the new GUIs that come with their iPad apps, all they seem to have done is make them resizeable with minor changes, like adding a bit of color.

For example, here is what Wavestation is like on the iPad



Here's what the new GUI in the Korg Collection looks like











It's not just about the visuals, there is tremendously more power in editing the patches on the iPad version.

It's true on the M1 too. I haven't tried the others. Triton isn't on the iPad yet.

The iPad GUI of the Wavestation is available in Milpitas, one of the over 40 instruments available as part of Gadget 2 for Mac ($299, DAW and plugins) and as plugins only for PC ($199). There isn't a Triton Gadget yet, but all the other Korg Collection instruments have gadget versions--so it's very likely that it will be included, maybe even as part of a free update. However, the Gadgets are limited editions of the full instruments.They include Lexington (Arp Odyssey), Darwin (M1), Pompei (Poly6), Memphis (MS-20), Montpellier (Mono/Poly).


----------



## cqd (Apr 20, 2020)

I didn't know I was outraged about this but I am now..

This is bullshit..
The iPad one looks way better..wtf Korg?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 20, 2020)

The Odyssey already had three size options for the GUI.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 20, 2020)

cqd said:


> I didn't know I was outraged about this but I am now..
> 
> This is bullshit..
> The iPad one looks way better..wtf Korg?


Yes, and those iPad GUIs have been around for years, while the Korg Collection stood untouched. I have no idea why they didn't use these GUIs to update the Korg Collection finally. They did for ARPOdyssey not too long ago, but not these.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 20, 2020)

iPad GUIs are IIRC missing some features from the desktop versions, which might've been the reasoning. Also, touch-first based GUIs generally don't translate well into mouse-first GUIs UX-wise. I think it was a good decision, because using those touch-based GUIs with a mouse would have been shit IMHO.



Wes Antczak said:


> The Odyssey already had three size options for the GUI.



They're not really sizes, they're more like cutouts. Odyssey GUI doesn't offer resizeability (as in making UI widgets smaller/larger).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 20, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> iPad GUIs are IIRC missing some features from the desktop versions, which might've been the reasoning. Also, touch-first based GUIs generally don't translate well into mouse-first GUIs UX-wise. I think it was a good decision, because using those touch-based GUIs with a mouse would have been shit IMHO.



Is there a page on the desktop Wavestation that looks like this?






It's true you can adjust all of these levels with your finger on the iPad, but I have tons of libraries that give me the option to adjust levels with a quick up and down drag or swipe of my mouse.

Both the desktop and the ipad versions give you a randomize button, but the iPad gives you a clear visual of all the waveforms, with the option to quickly change wave, level, loop, and pitch for each of the colored waveforms seen above. With the parameter button you can unlock for each row: level, cutoff, resonance and ADSR. 

When you randomize you can choose wave sequences, drums, or wave sequences+drums. Perhaps there's a way to do all these things and more in the Korg Collection instrument that I missed. But I don't think the iPad version is missing anything, and if so, it more than makes up for it in how vividly it shows you what all the presets are composed of. You get a name and a visual for each waveform. 

And again, I have all these features on Milpitas and they work absolutely fine on my PC. It's just tiny. I wish the Gadgets were resizeable. 

Also, does the desktop Wavestation have all the ROM cards that the iPad one does?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 20, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> iPad GUIs are IIRC missing some features from the desktop versions, which might've been the reasoning. Also, touch-first based GUIs generally don't translate well into mouse-first GUIs UX-wise. I think it was a good decision, because using those touch-based GUIs with a mouse would have been shit IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not really sizes, they're more like cutouts. Odyssey GUI doesn't offer resizeability (as in making UI widgets smaller/larger).



Of course you're right. I didn't realize what I was really looking at since the overall GUI is fairly large on my notebook screen.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 20, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Also, does the desktop Wavestation have all the ROM cards that the iPad one does?



Yes of course. Just like M1.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 21, 2020)

Besides MOSS ... it is a REAL shame they didn't allow importing of presets. There are 1000s of them out there, including presets to purchase ...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 21, 2020)

They do:






I don't know about Triton cause I don't have it, but at least M1 and Wavestation can read old presets.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 21, 2020)

Man that sucks!

Korg support wrote me:

"Thank you for contacting Korg USA Product Support.

Unfortunately you cannot load programs / combinations into the Triton VST software.

The files you reference in your link are PCG files for a Triton Le and TR.

You will need to load these into an actual Triton Le or TR to see the parameter settings, to then be able to transfer them over to the Triton VST software. There is no software that will open these PCG files."


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 21, 2020)

Interesting. That's a deal breaker for me, not that I was going to buy Triton anyway. I have a real TritonPro+MOSS sitting in my closet unused since 15 years.

I did find a post somewhere just now showing that when you manually program the Triton VST, and save a user preset, they are saved in a text format (JSON). This is not the same as PCG, but there are a lot of 3rd party PCG tools floating all over the internet from back in the day, maybe someone can figure out a way to convert PCG's into these JSON preset files in some manner at least.. But it may be a while before anyone does that..if ever...especially since its kind of a dated keyboard to begin with.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 21, 2020)

If this is something important, I'd plea with the people behind this project:









GitHub - DaBlick/PCG-Tools: PCG-Tools - Free software for managing PCG files for Korg music workstations/synthesizers


PCG-Tools - Free software for managing PCG files for Korg music workstations/synthesizers - GitHub - DaBlick/PCG-Tools: PCG-Tools - Free software for managing PCG files for Korg music workstations/...




github.com





Its basically a GitHub open source tool that can read PCG files and do all kinds of different tasks.. Maybe you can convince them to add a feature to export the TritonVST json format.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 21, 2020)

Also, talk to Garthe over at chickensystems. His products support PCG conversion and creation. It would not be a hard add for him to support converting Korg PCG into the json format for the Triton plugin.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 21, 2020)

I really find it weird when somebody says a synth from 90s is "dated", in times when 40-50 years old synths are revered. 

There's plenty of things you can do with either M1 or Triton that would totally sound "current"...


----------



## mscp (Apr 22, 2020)

Does anyone have both the software and hardware for the M1 and Triton? I was pretty disappointed at Roland's software, which is the primary reason I'm reluctant to get the Korgs.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 22, 2020)

I have lots of experience with Korg hardware. Soibdwise they nailed BOTH M1 and Triton and Wavestation, while also adding some cool things to M1 and Wavestation that the originals didn't have (resonant filter, up to 256 voice polyphonic, in M1 each combi part can have extra 2 insert effects). 

Get them, plain and simple!


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes. Get them.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Apr 23, 2020)

It's good to see Korg still improves on the original's shortcomings with the plugin, albeit at a rather slow pace. Both the original M1 and WS suffered however from having a low sample rate (32 kHz). Since I hear virtually no difference with the naked patches between these and the plugins, the sample content seems also ported 1-to-1. So, you get that mid-heavy, compressed sound character so typical for that time.

All of that changed quite a bit with the Triton and later. But of course, especially the Wavestation was and is unique in the Korg family.

The WS was my first synth, it has (like other Korg synts from around that time) a really good keybed. Still a joy to play, and also the joystick works as new. Compared to e.g. Fatar stuff, Korg is much better hardware-wise IMO.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Both the original M1 and WS suffered however from having a low sample rate (32 kHz)



That made them sound warmer, I wouldn't call it suffering! 



Robert Kooijman said:


> All of that changed quite a bit with the Triton and later.



Actually Trinity was the first to introduce 48k sample rate in 1995, before Triton.



Robert Kooijman said:


> Compared to e.g. Fatar stuff, Korg is much better hardware-wise IMO.



Korg used Yamaha keybeds at the time of WS/M1 because they were owned by them (M1 uses the exact same keybed as DX7, for example). The runaway success of M1 allowed them to buy their part out of Yamaha and be their own entity again.

But I would also say that Fatar has amazing synth-weighted keybeds still. TP8 is spectacular.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Apr 23, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Actually Trinity was the first to introduce 48k sample rate in 1995, before Triton.



Indeed, I meant the Trinity, my bad!


----------



## gallantknight (Apr 23, 2020)

It's good to finally see updates to the software. I was getting jealous seeing all the iOS development being done but the VST had stagnated for a long time. I really like the Korg software instruments. Last year when I picked them up and played them for the first time, my first thought was wow, these sound so much cleaner than my Korg X3. I've had my Korg X3 since I first purchased it back in 1993, and I still play it on occasion. Not scientific comparison, but they do seem to sound cleaner to me than my X3. I like the cleaner sound


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 23, 2020)

That's because X3 has more heavily compressed samples compared to M1/Wavestation.


----------



## gallantknight (Apr 23, 2020)

That make sense. I realized I said I had an X3 when I actually have an X2, but it doesn't really matter, since the sample set is pretty much the same with the exception of the X2's nicer piano that is closer to the one on the M1/Wavestation


----------



## mscp (Apr 23, 2020)

I installed Korg's pass app on my win10 machine but once I click on "try demo", it prompts me the message: "Can't download the file". Why not?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 23, 2020)

There is a thread on the file format here: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/ele...ic-production/1292473-korg-triton-vsti-9.html

I also emailed Chicken to see if they can do something.

But ... it actually irritates me that Korg just doesn't add this. It doesn't make much sense to me to not think of this functionality.


----------



## Technostica (Apr 23, 2020)

Korg have taken a large lead in the Olympic events of software high hurdles and steeplechase. They are masters at creating obstacles for users to have to navigate around.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 24, 2020)

No, that would be Roland.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 24, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Korg have taken a large lead in the Olympic events of software high hurdles and steeplechase. They are masters at creating obstacles for users to have to navigate around.


TL;DR
Not sure I agree, I think the hardware manufacturers from the hey-day of hardware synthesizers are all a bit behind the curve when it comes to software synthesizers, aka plugins. I would not give the prize to Korg.

There are some good reasons why this happened, I think.

First, there is a clash in the marketplace. Some people that want a dead-on emulation, no new features, no fixed bugs, just the exact same synth they knew and loved. Some people want the basic idea, but they want to see it extended with new capabilities.

Second, these were companies accustomed to making hardware, they had complete control over everything, and the user interface was not the most important factor, although as time went by we did demand better interfaces.

I still have a handful of hardware synthesizers, most of which still lack really good counterparts in the plugin world. This suggests that there are a lot of challenges to bring a beloved hardware synth to market.

Of the bunch I think Korg and Roland have both stumbled early and often.

I own, and use the Korg Legacy collection, warts and all, but there have been times when their go-to-market plan has seemed to be designed to discourage buyers. I am hopeful that recent events are an omen of better support for their software products.

Roland, on the other hand, has completely put me off with their cloud offering. If I have successfully made sense of it, and I'm not sure that I have, then it is not for me, regardless of how much I would like an MKS-80 plugin.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 26, 2020)

This is what Garth wrote me:

"Good catch. I was just looking at the Korg Collection the other day, I actually have been wanting to buy it for some years. I got rid of my two MonoPoly's four years ago, with the intent of replacing them with the Collection.

So, this seems very vital, to include converting Triton PCG's into this new JSON format. I wasn't looking at this Triton plugin mainly because it's only the synth part of it, not the sampling. But regardless, why not. "


----------



## creativeforge (May 9, 2020)




----------

